# Wine Cooler 54 - 64*F?



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

I want to try my hand at Farmhouse Cheddar but need a way to maintain the temp. The only thing that I can find that would be consistent is a wine cooler. When reading the details of one it said that it can be set between 54 and 64* F. That will work for now but does that fall out of the range of other easier cheeses? What temp range in a cooler should I be looking for?


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

I would google some articles on "homemade cheese caves" or something along those lines. Some are only re-purposed mini fridges some are larger.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

Judy, we've had a couple of wine coolers. Some cool by fans blowing over a heat sink to lower the temp. The problem with these types is they don't cool very good and the temperature fluctuates. Look for one that uses a compressor, like in a traditional fridge. They cool much better and maintain temps better.


----------



## Le Petit Norman (Apr 28, 2008)

get yourself a temp controller and a fridge that will be way more efficient, brewing website will provide you with a wealth of info on how to get set up


----------

